# Pierce Manor 2022



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are a couple videos of our yard haunt this year.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

No lie, your fence and columns look more real than true cemeteries. Awesome job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great space for a set up. Love your surprise details like the ghoul in the bushes and the birds at the pumpkin patch. Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I see why you built a hearse - you actually have room for one in your yard Love the fence and columns, and of course that gorgeous hearse.


----------



## Niitmaremaid (Apr 14, 2021)

Wowza! Yes, the hearse is in a perfect setting! Thanks for sharing both the daytime and nighttime videos—loved seeing the lighting and animations, but also cool to be able to appreciate all the details.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

SCEYEDOC said:


> No lie, your fence and columns look more real than true cemeteries. Awesome job!


Thank you! I think the fence & columns definately set the tone of the whole display.



Hairazor said:


> What a great space for a set up. Love your surprise details like the ghoul in the bushes and the birds at the pumpkin patch. Nice work


Thanks Hairazor for noticing those little touches! Our yard's layout is definately unique but it seems to work in our favor.



RoxyBlue said:


> Now I see why you built a hearse - you actually have room for one in your yard Love the fence and columns, and of course that gorgeous hearse.


Thank you Roxy! I did indeed have room for it, and it ended up being a photo-opp for alot of people coming through.



Niitmaremaid said:


> Wowza! Yes, the hearse is in a perfect setting! Thanks for sharing both the daytime and nighttime videos—loved seeing the lighting and animations, but also cool to be able to appreciate all the details.


Thank you Nitemaremaid!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic display! Awesome propery to work with. The hearse is beautiful!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> Fantastic display! Awesome propery to work with. The hearse is beautiful!


Thank you jdubbya, and thanks again for the inspiration to finally get that build done!


----------

